# replacement seats for 1800's passenger cars



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can get the old style seats for 1800's passenger cars to replace the horrible ones that are in my Bachmann cars. The can either be in plastic or brass. I had seen them once on ebay but don't remember who the manufacturer was.

Dan S.
Denver & Rio Grande Southern


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug Bronson sell some seats for his car kits seperately. www.bronson-tate.com 

They are in 20.3 so not sure how they would work on a bachmann though.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft also sell seats, but like Bronson they are 120.3 

chuckger


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

The dimensions of the Accucraft seats are: 1 5/8" wide; 1 5/16" top of armrest; 1 7/8" top of seatback; 3/4" floor to seat. They have armrests on both ends, so the one next to the window could be removed, as on a flip-over seat, to narrow them about 3/32". 

Hope this helps. 

Larry


----------

